# Problem mit usb 3.0 Festplatte



## El Torro (21. August 2010)

Hallo an alle erstmal! 

Habe mir eine externe USB 3.0 Festplatte zusammengebaut und bringe sie nicht richtig zum laufen.
Sie besteht aus folgenden Teilen:

Platte: Western Digital WD10EADS
USB 3.0 Gehäuse: DeLOCK
USB 3.0 Controller: ICY Box IB-AC 604

Problem:
Habe eine Partition erstellt und auf ausführliches formatieren geklickt.
Dabei kam immer die Fehlermeldung "Formatieren konnte nicht abgeschlossen werden".
Dabei habe ich auch beobachten können, dass mal der grüne "Datenträger auswerfen" Pfeil
in der Taskleiste verschwunden war.
Jetzt habe ich auch im Windowsexplorer beobachten können, dass das
Laufwerk dauernd verschwindet und wieder auftaucht.
Irgendwann kommt dann die Fehlermeldung "Der Datenträger würde an USB 3.0 schneller laufen".
Dann kann ich die Platte ohne Probleme benutzen, aber sie läuft halt nur noch langsam auf USB 2.0.
Am alten USB 2.0 Anschluss läuft die Platte ohne Probleme, auch an SATA.
Habe jetzt auch mal einen USB 3.0 Controller von Trust ausprobiert und es
treten die selben Probleme auf.
Hat vielleicht jemand ne Ahnung, was da los sein könnte?


----------



## Herbboy (22. August 2010)

Alle Treiber fürs Board aktuell?


----------



## El Torro (23. August 2010)

Hallo Herbboy,

danke für die Antwort, ich habe schon gedacht es meldet sich gar keiner mehr.
An Treiberprobleme habe ich eigentlich nicht gedacht, weil ich die gleichen Probleme jeweils in Win XP und auch in Win 7 habe.
Ich habe jetzt aber den ganzen Abend neueste Treiber heruntergeladen
und installiert.
Gebracht hats allerdings gar nichts.
Wenn's zeitlich hinhaut, werde ich morgen mal alles ausbauen und deaktivieren,
was ich nicht unbedingt brauche und mit einer Neuinstallation von Win XP anfangen.
Ich denke, dass ich so am einfachsten herausbringen könnte, worans liegt und ob's was werden kann.

Jürgen


----------



## Herbboy (23. August 2010)

vlt. hakt es ja noch mit der Technik - USB3.0 ist noch neu, ggf. bockt der Gehäusecontroller ganz einfach nur. evlt. könnte ein BIOS-update fürs Board auch Abhilfe schaffen


----------



## El Torro (24. August 2010)

Hallo Herbboy!

Bios-Update hab ich jetzt gemacht. Leider wieder ohne Erfolg.
Ich hab auch mal alles abgeklemmt, was ich nicht brauche, und dann Windows XP mit
Servicepacks und neuesten Treibern neu aufgespielt. Leider wieder nichts.
Danach hab ich beide externen Festplatten (USB 2.0 und 3.0) an den USB 3.0 Controller angeschlossen und beobachtet.
Die USB 3.0 Festplatte verschwindet immer wieder, die andere ist ständig da.
Ich denke deswegen mal, dass es am Festplattengehäuse liegt und werde es beim Händler umtauschen.
Das wird wohl eine Woche Zeit in anspruch nehmen. Danach meld ich mich wieder, und schreibe, was sich ergeben hat.

Jürgen


----------



## Herbboy (24. August 2010)

o.k, kannst ja dann bescheid geben. Ab Werk defekte Hardware gibt es ja schließlich auch mal


----------



## blicc (26. August 2010)

Ich habe mir einen USB 3.0 Controller eingebaut da ich mir auch eine externe USB 3.0 Platte zugelegt hatte und dachte wenn schon denn schon. Der Treiber sollte von NEC sein da ich meines Wissens nach die einzigsten sind die USB 3.0 Controller herstellen.

Google doch mal nach den NEC Treiber falls du den noch nicht probiert haben solltest ansonsten lade ich dir mal meinen hoch. 

Ich hatte auf jeden Fall die selben Problem wie du. Bei mir hat Win7 zwar einen Treiber für den Controller installiert aber der hat nicht so wirklich funktioniert. Mit dem Treiber der zum Controller war ging es ohne Probleme.


----------



## El Torro (26. August 2010)

Hallo blicc!

Danke für die Antwort!
Gut zu hören, dass das Problem nicht nur bei mir auftaucht. Das Hilft mir schon sehr weiter.
Als aktueller installierter Treiber wird mir unter Win XP die Version 1.0.18.0 von Nec angezeigt.
Unter Win 7 müsste es die gleiche Version sein.
Auf die schnelle hab ich jetzt im Internet nichts aktuelleres gefunden.
Welche Version benutzt du denn?
Du kannst gerne mal den Treiber hochladen oder eine Downloadadresse posten.
Mein USB 3.0 Gehäuse habe ich jetzt leider heute als defekt zurückgesendet,
und es wird wohl einige Tage dauern, bis ich wieder eins bekomme.

Jürgen


----------



## El Torro (6. September 2010)

Das Problem hat sich jetzt gelöst! 
Ich habe vor 3 Tagen das umgetauschte Festplattengehäuse zugeschickt bekommen, die Platte eingebaut
und angeschlossen und sie funktioniert seitdem ohne Probleme.
Es war wohl ein Wackelkontakt irgendwo in der USB3.0-Verbindung.
Neuere Treiber waren nicht erforderlich.

Jürgen


----------

